# I cried laughing at this one...



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Awesome...


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Looks like you've lost a bit of hair Tim, and you have certainly been feeding Lisa well :-*


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Reminds me of the " How do you get a fat bird into bed ? "

" Piece of cake "


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Imagine (in great detail) the actual physical act. :? :? :? :?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

It's tradition in some countries that the bride and groom have to feed each other a piece of the wedding cake...


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

T3RBO said:


> It's tradition in some countries that the bride and groom have to feed each other a piece of the wedding cake...


Those two have obviously been rehearsing a lot :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Stick a quote on it :

"After eating the first three tiers with no problem, she was coming to the conclusion that she won't be sharing the base with family and friends"


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I've seen less silk round a zepplin


----------

